# Denon DVD-3800BDCI Video



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys!
Is there anyone on the shack that owns the Denon dvd-3800bdci & one of Denon's mid to high end receivers? If so, what receiver do you have, and are you taking advantage of the 3800's video chip (Realta HQV video processor)? Or, are you using your receiver's video processor?


----------



## LPS (Aug 14, 2009)

I own a Denon DVD-3800BDCI player (since july 2008). I take full advantage of the Denon player audio decoding (using my preamp 5.1 audio inputs - since my preamp won't decode the newer audio formats) and its video processing (because it is better than the video processing of my Panansonic plasma...). I'm very satisfied with that Denon player. It is very very good!

The Realta HQV processor into the 3800 player is probably still considered one of the very best, so it is probably still way better than the processor used in most receiver. If you already own that player, it might be useless to pay twice for an upscale video processor such as the Realta...unless you want it for your other video sources also...(which would means a very good receiver).

Anyway, what you don't want to do: use a Denon 3800 player with lower quality decoding / processing downstream... I would definitively encourage you to do like me: take full advantage of the Denon 3800 player excellent circuits for now, unless the equipment (receiver, pre-pro...) downstream is very...very good! A this quality level, anyway, I would check twice that a receiver is indeed a "viable" solution...The Denon 3800 justify very well a preamp and power amp duo! I don't have much experience with Denon receivers, and they are most probably an option to be considered, but...

It is not "absolutely necessary" to duplicate audio decoding and video processing functions, into the player and downstream, especially if the player can do it well, and the DVD-3800BDCI can do it very well indeed!

I hope my experience with the Denon player and its Realta HQV processing can be useful to you.


----------

